# Where can I buy Frogbit?



## bl0ndern (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

I want to buy a floating plant for my tank and decided that I like the look of frogbit. I've tried purchasing it on amazon but it won't ship to my address for whatever reason. Do you guys have any recommended ebay retailers on aquarium plants or know of any site? Thanks!


----------



## catfishtail (Jul 3, 2017)

California has pretty tough lists of prohibited aquarium plants, might check to see if frogbit is on the "not allowed" list.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Check out whether you can import to California and then The Marketplace.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was curious and looked up the information online. 
Prohibited Plant List


I'm also in California. I've seen cabomba sold at LFS. Is it OK to sell these plants inside the state?


----------



## bl0ndern (Aug 18, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I was curious and looked up the information online.
> Prohibited Plant List
> 
> 
> I'm also in California. I've seen cabomba sold at LFS. Is it OK to sell these plants inside the state?


It says that American frogbit (Limnobium spongia) is prohibited in CA. The one I was looking to buy is technically called Limnobium laevigatum. So can I technically still buy this in CA since it is not the same species?

Any suggestions on other floating plants I can add to my aquarium?

I think I'm going to drive to a decent aquarium store in Sacramento to buy the plants because it is too hot in my area to even receive any plants in my area.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> I was curious and looked up the information online.
> Prohibited Plant List
> 
> 
> I'm also in California. I've seen cabomba sold at LFS. Is it OK to sell these plants inside the state?


USDA State and Federal Noxious Weed List.

Cabomba is classified as a "Q-List", i.e. temporary "A-List noxious weed" pending final determination. As far as I interpret the regulations, you cannot grow, hold for sale or sell it nor can you import or export it from the state without USDA approval.

Don't know what floating plants are allowed, that list for California is so long.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Veloran said:


> USDA State and Federal Noxious Weed List.
> 
> Cabomba is classified as a "Q-List", i.e. temporary "A-List noxious weed" pending final determination. As far as I interpret the regulations, you cannot grow, hold for sale or sell it nor can you import or export it from the state without USDA approval.
> 
> Don't know what floating plants are allowed, that list for California is so long.


Thank you for the clarification. 


It's true. A lot of plants, animals and items are dangerous, harmful or prohibited in CA. I wonder if other states are same.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

bl0ndern said:


> It says that American frogbit (Limnobium spongia) is prohibited in CA. The one I was looking to buy is technically called Limnobium laevigatum. So can I technically still buy this in CA since it is not the same species?
> 
> Any suggestions on other floating plants I can add to my aquarium?
> 
> I think I'm going to drive to a decent aquarium store in Sacramento to buy the plants because it is too hot in my area to even receive any plants in my area.


I'm not sure if Limnobium laevigatum is allowed. They look identical to me... 


Salvinia Minima and Red Root Floaters (long roots) are also popular floaters. They might be prohibited in CA though. You should call stores in Sacramento in advance to see what they have. I don't think many places have floaters. Have you checked craigslist? As long as you go pick up the plants with someone and don't go into the seller's house, it's safe to deal with.


----------

